# Shameless Plug for Weasel Brand Game Calls!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you venture over in the "For Sale" section of the forum you'll find a guy selling slate turkey calls. I bought one and used it almost exclusively on the UWC Youth Turkey Hunt.

It worked! In fact it worked so nice I bought another one. These calls have great tone and are VERY well made right here in Utah. Give em a try!

Turkey blood on my new turkey call.  How romantic it that!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*

nice and a good way to break her in.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*

Thats VERY romantic Tex. Looks like a nice call.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*

Way to go!!!!!! :O||: Thanks for the "shameless" plug.  I have 25 calls finished and another 50 more blanks prepped for turning. Besides that I have back-up stock to make many, many more. I suppose I should post a few more????
At any rate, as a call maker, nothing is more satisfying than seeing the results of successful hunts. The smile on that young hunters' face is priceless!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*

I second the shameless plug. I love mine...Great sound, great craftsmanship, and local made...how great is that???


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*

I was just getting on here to ask about turkey calls.

Weasel-- PM sent.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*

My webpage (link in sig-line) is updating right now and should be finished by 4:00 or so. I'll add new calls as those sell and occasionally post some in the classifieds. Thanks for the interest in my calls.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*

I was over looking at Weasel's site and was wondering, does the type of wood that is used make a difference to the area hunted?


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*

Not really. A call that works on the West coast will work in the Rocky Mtns. Great Plains or the East coast. More important (at least to me) is matching the striker (sound wise) to a particular call. It's nice to have the striker made from the same material as the pot, but they may or may not sound right. That's why I match a striker based on best sound rather than matching the wood. In most cases I can make a striker in the same material as the pot if that's what a person wants, but I'd much rather provide a striker that sounds best with that particular call.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*



WeaselBrandGameCalls said:


> Not really. A call that works on the West coast will work in the Rocky Mtns. Great Plains or the East coast. More important (at least to me) is matching the striker (sound wise) to a particular call. It's nice to have the striker made from the same material as the pot, but they may or may not sound right. That's why I match a striker based on best sound rather than matching the wood. In most cases I can make a striker in the same material as the pot if that's what a person wants, but I'd much rather provide a striker that sounds best with that particular call.


Thanks for the reply.

I was just aw-struck at the beauty of the work that I was not sure where to start.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*

This may be off the topic, but I have to ask. TEX, why are you calling Brad a weasel?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed it...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*



Huntoholic said:


> WeaselBrandGameCalls said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. A call that works on the West coast will work in the Rocky Mtns. Great Plains or the East coast. More important (at least to me) is matching the striker (sound wise) to a particular call. It's nice to have the striker made from the same material as the pot, but they may or may not sound right. That's why I match a striker based on best sound rather than matching the wood. In most cases I can make a striker in the same material as the pot if that's what a person wants, but I'd much rather provide a striker that sounds best with that particular call.
> ...


Trust me, they sound as good as they look!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*



Loke said:


> This may be off the topic, but I have to ask. TEX, why are you calling Brad a weasel?


Hey now, to some of us, being referred to as "weasel" is every day life!

(My mountain man name was changed a few years ago from Many Steps to Weasel, but unfortunately that user name here is already taken, or I'd wear it with pride!)


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well..... not being the pro caller that those above are, I do have to say as a first hand witness that this call did a great job. Also as someone who loves woodworking and anything that is skillfully made, I have to say that the call was beautifuly figured wood, and he did a great job turning it not only into a tool but a pleasure to look at. 

Now will you let my family go ?  :lol:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

TEx- is yours slate over slate or slate over glass? And what is the difference?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Shameless Plug for Weasel Brad Game Calls!*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Huntoholic said:
> 
> 
> > WeaselBrandGameCalls said:
> ...


Just Ordered one......


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Packout said:


> TEx- is yours slate over slate or slate over glass? And what is the difference?


They are slate over glass. I wish I could tell you what the difference is.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

There are many other variables that figure into the sound, volume, pitch and ease of use of any particular call. A slate over glass is a great all around call. Slate over slate is often used as a finishing call or on those gobblers that hang up. They are superb for purrs, clucks and even soft tree yelps before flydown. In my opinion, everybody should carry several calls and a variety of strikers. Switch 'em up and you'll sound like a whole flock of hens.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Well I ordered yesterday and received today. Now that is service! And it for sounds really good.

Thanks a bunch.....


----------

